# Is it me, or is Xcode buggy?



## Brian G. (Jan 5, 2004)

I really am having troubles with Xcode. Occasionally, when I compile, it "pretends" to compile, but never compile. Wouldn't be a problem except that it thinks it is compiling so the only way to quit is via a force quit.

The editor allows bad control characters to be inserted into the source file that eventually lead to Xcode hanging (another force quit.)

I have other issues with the documentation viewer and the overall usability of this application, but there are too many to mention here (ok, I haven't really written them down  )

Brian G.


----------



## octane (Jan 6, 2004)

Brian G. said:
			
		

> I really am having troubles with Xcode. Occasionally, when I compile, it "pretends" to compile, but never compile. Wouldn't be a problem except that it thinks it is compiling so the only way to quit is via a force quit.
> 
> The editor allows bad control characters to be inserted into the source file that eventually lead to Xcode hanging (another force quit.)
> 
> ...



I'm only a lowly php developer, so compile? What? Pah!

But Apple released a .1 update for Xcode, so you might want to have a look in Software Update and see what's there...


----------



## Viro (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't use XCode much. I find it quite buggy. Some of the bugs I've encountered include errors in redrawing code in the editor (sometimes half a line is drawn), poor support for contextual documentation (if there is any support, I haven't found it), code completion fails occasionally, Java features are ..... practically nonexistent.

Because I code in Java lot, I tend to use Netbeans and Eclipse. For C++ I use SubEthaEdit and good old make files


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 6, 2004)

It's been working great so far.  Even now that I have a faster CPU(upgraded) and I can use the method/function popup lists.


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2004)

Have alls y'alls upgraded to Xcode 1.1 yet?


			
				Software Update said:
			
		

> The Xcode 1.1 Update provides overall stability and performance enhancements to Xcode IDE, as well as improvements to debugging, workflow, the Xcode build system and CodeSense. It is recommended that all Xcode users install this update.


----------



## Viro (Jan 7, 2004)

Yep. Which is a real shame

Code sense seems to work for frameworks that came shipped with Panther. But if I install my own custom frameworks, like Qt (http://www.trolltech.com) or wxWindows CodeSense doesn't work. Or I haven't found a way to get it to work.

Now I tend to use Eclipse or Netbeans as I've found XCode to be about the same standard as Visual C++ 6.0.


----------

